# 9mm Pots



## dpsnacks (Mar 2, 2022)

I bought a bunch of 9mm pots like a bozo. (50 A100k, 20 B100k, 15 A1m and a smattering of others.) I assume all the connections and drill templates are gonna be slightly off as a result of the smaller size. Is there any good use for these or should I just reorder everything 16mm?


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 2, 2022)

dpsnacks said:


> I bought a bunch of 9mm pots like a bozo. (50 A100k, 20 B100k, 15 A1m and a smattering of others.) I assume all the connections and drill templates are gonna be slightly off as a result of the smaller size. Is there any good use for these or should I just reorder everything 16mm?



These?:









						100K OHM Linear Dual Taper Potentiometer Round Shaft PCB 9mm
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




If so, none of those will work. I don't recall any of the PedalPCB projects using those.

Furthermore, they just barely grip on the Tayda enclosures because of the thinner threaded area.


----------



## peccary (Mar 2, 2022)

I know that Madbean uses 9mm in some projects. He also sells a little adapter to use wire to hook them up to the PCB (could also do it with Vero you have any). Check under Breadbuddies: https://www.madbeanpedals.com/projects/index.html


----------



## dpsnacks (Mar 2, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> These?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, exactly these.



peccary said:


> Check under Breadbuddies: https://www.madbeanpedals.com/projects/index.html


Thanks much - probably cheaper and simpler to just buy the right stuff and maybe DIY some things with these 9mm pots.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 5, 2022)

@dpsnacks
Those 9mm are INCREDIBLY USEFUL!

Ex:
Need to mod a pedal and add a presence control to take away some shrill high-end overtones, but have limited space between the Gain & Vol where another 16mm pot won’t fit — 9mm pot fits with Davies-style 1900 knobs on top.

Add a bass control-mod to the Nobles OD… — 9mm.

Want to add a pre-gain control to a fuzz — 9mm.

Need to flatten out a Muff’s scooped tone-stack — 9mm.

Run out of space on your pedalboard for a Klon/Rat/Muff/TS808/Muff/Guv’nor/chorus/verb/phaser/boost… etc, but could squeeze a _*1590A*_ build on the board — 9mm pots.

I once bought the wrong voltage-size caps and some incorrect jacks — I tried to give them to a friend/mentor who repairs amps — “when would I ever use these?” said I — “Keep them” he _insisted_.

He was right. They eventually proved useful, I needed them.


If you’re convinced you’ve no use for them, I’ll buy them from you. I’ve got some 1590A builds pending and can’t leave well enough alone and mod things I shouldn’t.

PS: take a countersink drillbit and shave 0.5mm to 1mm around the potholes to gain back some thread purchase.


----------



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

I just bought a large assortment for my breadboard "Pot Holder"


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 5, 2022)

fig said:


> I just bought a large assortment for my breadboard "Pot Holder"


Brilliant!


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Mar 5, 2022)

dpsnacks said:


> I bought a bunch of 9mm pots like a bozo.


Greetings, from one bozo to another!


----------



## dpsnacks (Mar 5, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> @dpsnacks
> Those 9mm are INCREDIBLY USEFUL!
> 
> ...
> ...


Well, here's the thing: I'm not convinced. I bought 10 PCBs and then bought 10 more PCBs, and then did a huge order of the parts that I think belong on all 20 PCBs (with no experience)... and I won't have space in my office to actually sort these parts out and build something for probably 3-4 months. I may have the wrong caps and other issues also, that I won't find out about for weeks LOL

If I could bother you with it I'd love to, I guess send photos of what I got? And if you could let me know if I got the right kinds of shit, that would be much appreciated. 90% of the PCBs came from here. I know some kinds of caps are better at some values and some uses than others... I think...

edit: Now that I think about it I may also like to commission a 1590a build from ya...


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 5, 2022)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> Greetings, from one bozo to another!


I used to play Ultimate with a big guy on the A-squad (I was on C) who was called Bozo — not the name on his driver’s license but that’s what he responded to; Even his GF called him that, and that’s how he introduced himself to others.

🤡


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 5, 2022)

Some projects are built for 9mm, from a variety of project suppliers.

Couple examples:






Madbean 1590G Wigl board in a 1590B enclosure because top-jacks — 9mm pots.






BYOC 1590A Rat build; 9mm pots with enough space left over to add two mod switches.


Those are just my last two builds with 9mm; some boosts and other things before that … Oh! And I had a 9mm dual-gang in my PPCB Shallow Water for a red hot minute before changing it out for a 16mm DG non-PCB mount I cobbled some legs onto. Should’ve stuck with the 9mm, whatever — I’m ordering the correct part for that one soon.

9mm, Ah lurves dem tings.


----------



## xefned (Mar 6, 2022)

peccary said:


> I know that Madbean uses 9mm in some projects. He also sells a little adapter to use wire to hook them up to the PCB (could also do it with Vero you have any). Check under Breadbuddies: https://www.madbeanpedals.com/projects/index.html



I've noticed Brian uses them for some applications, but not all. I wonder if that's because of the 0.05W power rating on the linear taper ones.

Maybe that makes them under=speced for a volume knob? (I don't know.) But I noticed PedalPCB doesn't use them either, so I'm guessing that's the main reason.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 6, 2022)

I've found that the usual suppliers stock more values in the 16mm size.  They are also more rugged.  I use whatever the PCB calls for.  The VFE boards I have use both.


----------

